# Radeon Mobility console/x-switch problem is fixed

## hanno

With current XFree 4.2 glx and some Radeon Mobility cards (M6 and M7 for example), there was a problem that the screen screw up and the system hanged when you switched from x to console and back.

The dri-people have fixed this. you need to get the dri-update for the radeon from

http://dri.sourceforge.net

----------

## jeb-c4

do you know if this fixes any of the lockups after apm suspend?

running kernel crypto-2.4.19-rc7

Also does the install script try to recompile X?  It sounded like it in the README.

And I guess I have to recompile my kernel w/o dri in it?

Thanks, 

Jeb

----------

## Hypnos

 *jeb-c4 wrote:*   

> do you know if this fixes any of the lockups after apm suspend?

 

I don't think DRI and suspend play nice together.  Disable DRI and DRM in your XF86Config and see if it works.

 *jeb-c4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also does the install script try to recompile X?  It sounded like it in the README.

 

No; it does, however, compile some included code and replace items in your XF86 installation (the process is reversible).

 *jeb-c4 wrote:*   

> And I guess I have to recompile my kernel w/o dri in it?
> 
> 

 

No.  But, just make sure that the DRI support is in the form of modules.  The updated drivers will replace the stock kernel module with a new one.

----------

## dc

 *hanno wrote:*   

> With current XFree 4.2 glx and some Radeon Mobility cards (M6 and M7 for example), there was a problem that the screen screw up and the system hanged when you switched from x to console and back.

 

The same problem occurs with Rage 128 Mobility cards but the newest DRI release fixes this, too.

----------

## Rafet

Hi, I am running install.sh from the dri package, it completes just fine, but then when I'm firing up glxgears it just locks up.

agpgart and drm are compiled as modules for my Radeon M6.

----------

## Hypnos

 *Rafet wrote:*   

> Hi, I am running install.sh from the dri package, it completes just fine, but then when I'm firing up glxgears it just locks up.
> 
> 

 

This did not occur before, only since installing the updated driver?

While my glxgears wasn't locking up, ldd was complaining of a missing library.  I ran ldconfig as root and it cleared up the problem.

You seem to be having a problem internal to the kernel or X ... you might want to try the DRI mailing list.

----------

